
Fast Vector Broadcasting in Java, CPU and CUDA (2018) - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Neanderthal-vs-ND4J-vol4
======
eggy
Dragan's productivity and documentation keeps bringing me to Clojure. I love
Lisps, but had stayed away from Clojure, but these ML and GPU libraries are
very easy to understand or learn with the quality documentation he builds
around them.

------
JustFinishedBSG
Always wanted to try your MCMC sampler but never got around to learning
Clojure...

~~~
dragandj
If you decide to try some day, there's tons of literature for newcomers of all
levels!

www.braveclojure.com

[https://pragprog.com/book/shcloj3/programming-clojure-
third-...](https://pragprog.com/book/shcloj3/programming-clojure-third-
edition)

[https://clojure.org/community/books](https://clojure.org/community/books)

